# Okaloosa county Black snapper



## Tcheeks38 (Feb 11, 2013)

Went out today to try and catch some sheepshead for the first time. never caught em before but i remember eating them as a kid. Spent all morning tying drop rigs with 1/0 owner hooks and picked up 3 dozen shrimp (tackle shop was out of fiddler crabs) and hit up the bridge. caught 4 nice sized grey snapper(cooking them up right now) and took home 3 of those pin fish looking things with all the spots on their face to try somebodytold me they tasted pretty good anyways hopefully next time i can catch some sheepies


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

Sheepies are good, mangrove snapper are even better. Sounds like you did good to me!


----------



## Bloodhawk762x39 (Jun 5, 2013)

Those pin-fish like fish are actually juvenile mutton snapper.


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

Bloodhawk762x39 said:


> Those pin-fish like fish are actually juvenile mutton snapper.



I believe he is talking about pigfish


----------



## Tcheeks38 (Feb 11, 2013)

so yeah apparently grey snapper are also called mangrove snapper? and yeah i was talking about pigfish. Just ate some of both and I see why people talk about mangrove snapper so much its pretty dang good and they were easy to catch and a pretty decent pull on a medium rod.


----------



## Pompano Joe (Jan 28, 2009)

Pigfish...tasty!!!


----------



## ric hamm (Mar 21, 2013)

I'll eat fried mangroves and pigfish all day long!


----------



## Tcheeks38 (Feb 11, 2013)

whats some of the best ways to cook mangrove snapper? i plan on going out there more often i didnt think anything was around to be caught from december to march


----------



## salt-life (Feb 20, 2012)

Was it destin bridge?


----------



## King Mike (Apr 15, 2008)

This may sound stupid but… Try #6 Eagle claw bait holder hooks. (small and stout) I have WAY more success with this hook rather than anything bigger with everything from sheepshead to trout and reds. I used 20lb braid and crank the drag down and these hooks just do not bend. Good luck! Try mid bay when the tide is moving!


----------



## Tcheeks38 (Feb 11, 2013)

yo king mike you wouldn't my chance be "Mike King" would you? If you are then you already know who i am. and i was using 1/0 owner hooks they aren't huge.


----------



## King Mike (Apr 15, 2008)

Nope.. Not me!! Just a stupid name i made up years ago!!


----------

